# over 44 with night sweats



## rainbows44 (Oct 12, 2018)

hello everyone, I'm 44.5 years old (45 in March) but i only just found a lovely man willing to have a baby with me. Sometimes life just doesn't run on time. He lives overseas so I need to either move or have IVF

I had my day 2 bloodwork done which is good for my age. FSH is 10, AMH is 7 but my oestrogren levels have fallen from a year ago. I am waking up nearly every night very hot. I've always woken up at night but not with hot flashes.

I am worried I might be going into perimenopause which might mean I am no longer producing eggs. I menstruate regularly as per normal, no changes. I'm going overseas to see my beautiful sperm donor friend this month.

I'm going to take soy milk and promensil for phytoestrogen on CD 3-7. My new cycle should start today or tomorrow. I'm taking a stack of vitamin supplements to try to encourage a good egg to form. Hopefully if i can make an egg, I can get pregnant on this trip  - although the chances are small.

BUT: i am terrified now with the night sweats, maybe it's just not possible. 

My dr is offering Platelet Rich Plasma injections into the ovaries as an experimental way to stimulate ahead of IVF but he keeps conflating it with mesenchymal stem cell therapy. They're not the same thing at all. Mesenchymal stem cells come from bone marrow and are different to just platelet rich blood. I am worried this doctor thinks women my age have no chance really so might as well take their money and experiment on them, even though it won't work. If he thinks mesenchymal stem cells are the answer, then I should go to Spain where they actually do it, and get the real mesenchymal stem cell therapy?

Has anybody had that?


----------



## rainbows44 (Oct 12, 2018)

ps Update -- my period is now really late. I'm at cycle day 34 and no sign of it. This is the first time this has happened, needless to say no chance of being pregnant as my beautiful sperm donor is in another country.

now i am terrified that it's perimenopause and i've got no egg producing ability left


----------

